# Giant TCR Torque Specs?



## pitbullandroadbike

Does anyone know where I can get the torque specs? I have an idea, but like to know what Giant suggests. There is nothing in the paperwork or manuals or on-line from what I could tell.


----------



## Italianrider76

I cant tell you that the set post collar on my TCR Advanced SL says 50kg cm which translates to 4.8NM. The recommended torque spec on the stem is 5.5NM. Hope this helps.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

Thank you...Any assistance is great appreciated...I'm hoping to find the specs somewhere...


----------



## casilvar

My Giant TCR Advanced says:
Seat post clamp: 50 kg-cm equivalent 4.8 N-m
Stem Post: 6N-m
Handle bar 4 bolts: 6N-m
But it is true, there is no info in Giant owner's manual, it's a shame
But anyway there are the values to acknoledge if you need to do some little adjustments for "noise" corrections


----------

